# differential kit?



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

As most of you know, I just got a 824 powershift last week and just spent some time clearing my drive today. Turning it with the axle rearward is a bear, my shoulders will remind me in the morning! I've seen the differential kit and was wondering if anyone has it, not many hits on the search here. With the axle forward it's manageable but it's still a big machine. I'm wondering if potentially loosing traction is worth it. Too bad they didn't make it a posi-traction!

One other thing, can someone confirm that the fuel line is 1/4" ID. I have to replace the fuel shutoff as it tends to leak a little, probably a bad O-ring - unless it can be repaired I'll just get a plastic 90 degree shutoff.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

try parts tree.com they might still have some. other wise let me know I have a few other places to try. the fuel line is 1/4. in that plastic tank were the shut off screws in there is a o ring in there. they are cheap a new plastic tank with shutoff is around 80 bucks MAHALO.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

with that diff kit you would not lose traction going full bore ahead. it is meant to turn corners like a car. MAHALO!!!


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

My fuel line setup has a short section of hose from the tank to a 90 degree shutoff, then hose on to the carb. I left the thrower at our other house, figured someone would know for sure on the hose size. 

Do you have a differential? I have found a couple of new ones, and one used one for much less than Parts Tree, I think I'll throw a want ad in the classifieds and see if anyone has one. I'm thinking I should pick one up now while they're available. Planning for when I hit retirement age, I won't be able to move this thing around as easy as I do now!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A lot of the older Ariens came with a differential standard if you want to get a second blower. 

Also, 1/4" sounds right to me as well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that shut off should screw into the bottom of the tank. if it don't someone got cute and modified it. if you are heading into retirement era of your life the last thing I would do is get a used one. that way you know it will serve u until u head to warmer places. 150.00 is not bad for that diff kit. if that is what parts tree wants 4 it. keep me in the loop. MAHALO!!!!


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

The fuel shutoff has a short fuel line leading to it, it's original and matches up to the various parts list for my machine. Parts Tree was much higher, I found a few other sources that ran about $150, may just go ahead and bite the bullet and get one. The used one I saw was $90, for a little more money a new one would be nicer. Retirement is still about 15 years away but I figure I'll have this machine longer than that - no need to get another one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In retirement some times having something broken in your life gives you a reason to keep going.
Some of the best restorations are done by us elderly folk with time on our hands.

What is the part number for the differential kit ??


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

I can understand having a project, however I tend to be a project type person, I already have a retirement project lined up - a 67 Mustang convertible that was my high school car. Besides, the 824 Powershift is a tank, anything to make it easier to move around is worth thinking about. 

The differential kit number is 38038, any leads on one?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

My machine came with an axle differential on it. It has a wing nut adjustment on the left wheel. I would call it more a "limited slip differential." It consists of 25 parts and I've never had it apart. Unit operated with chains on the wheels from day one. If you get in a grass area both wheels drive if you get stuck. I have a very bad back so it must have helped me quite a bit in 34 years. I would not consider anything else myself.


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

MrFixIt - Do you have a Toro? If so, which model.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an old 1980 Canadiana. Best machine made then but Murray bought the company in 1988 and thrashed something really good. Lowes sells the logo name today but nothing close to this original. You'd have to see the square rectangle cast iron auger gear box to appreciate it.
It came standard with that differential till 1988. 
Outdoors Products Ltd., Brandford Ontarion.


----------

